# TREND Funkset 3 Bissanzeiger + Funkbox - statt 139,95€ NUR 74,95€ !!!



## am-angelsport (17. April 2010)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot


*YARIS SPORTS TREND* *Funkset 3 Bissanzeiger + Funkbox**
*

*NEU & OVP *


​*jetzt zum Hammerpreis
*
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop....x_p7554_x2.htm









http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop....x_p7554_x2.htm



​
nur 74,95 €-​



bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

